# Verslavingen > Roken >  Detabaq van vitamust, de natuurlijke tegenhanger van zyban?

## bollie

Hallo,
Ik zal me eerst even voorstellen, ik ben Bollie, 49 jaar oud en bezig met m'n zoveelste stoppoging. :Frown: 
Via via ben ik het middel detabaq van vitamust tegengekomen, wat een natuurlijke vorm van zyban moet zijn. :Confused: 
Ik moet echt stoppen met roken, daar ik een hartinfarct heb gehad, gedotterd ben waarbij er diverse stands gezet zijn.
Ik ben vorig jaar drie maanden "clean" geweest, maar in het nieuwe jaar op de één of andere manier toch weer aan de peuk geraakt. :Frown: 
Nu weer geprobeerd met pleisters, maar het wil niet echt lukken. :Mad: 
Ken iemand het middel van vitamust, of heeft er ervaringen mee??
groetjes bollie

----------


## Agnes574

Detabaq

Hét hulpmiddel om niet-roker te zijn én te blijven. 


Toepassing:
*Voor een natuurlijke afbouw van het roken 
*Geeft steun om het roken te laten 
*Geeft rust en mentale energie 

Niet gemakkelijk, wel verstandig
Jaarlijks proberen honderdduizenden van de sigaret (of sigaar) af te blijven. Zonder hulpmiddel is de kans klein dat u het volhoudt, zo blijkt uit onderzoek van Stivoro, de nationale organisatie voor voorlichting over de gezondheids-risico's van roken. 

Natuurlijk preparaat
Detabaq is een geheel natuurlijk preparaat en bevat geen schadelijke stoffen. Het bevat kruidenextracten en natuurlijke vitaminen voor een natuurlijke afbouw van het roken. Detabaq geeft steun om het roken te laten en geeft bovendien rust en mentale energie.

Grotere kans op succes
Door de rijke samenstelling van Detabaq voelt u zich fit en energiek en is het gemakkelijker het roken te laten. Gun het u zelf! Als niet-roker voelt u zich goed!


Detabaq maakt het gemakkelijk. Op natuurlijke wijze!!! 


Inhoud 
90 capsules 

Geadviseerd gebruik 
Begin de kuur een week voordat u wilt stoppen met roken. Neem twee capsules per dag met water in, bij voorkeur tijdens de maaltijd. Zodra u bent gestopt kunt u dagelijks tot vijf capsules innemen met water. Kies bij voorkeur twee vaste momenten en reserveer de overige drie voor 'moeilijke' momenten. Al naar gelang uw situatie kunt u na drie tot zes weken het gebruik van Detabaq staken en volledig op eigen kracht als niet-roker doorgaan. 

Samenstelling 
Thiamine mononitraat (vitamine B1) 1,40 mg, Riboflavine (vitamine B2) 1,60 mg, Nicotinamide (vitamine B3) 18,0 mg, Pyridoxine HCl (vitamine B6) 2,00 mg, Cyanocoblamine 1% (vitamine B12) 0,10 mg, Calcium-D-panthotenaat (vitamine B5) 6,00 mg, Biotine 0,15 mg, Foliumzuur 0,20 mg , Ferrofumaraat (25 mg ijzer) 76,0 mg, Vitamine D 7,50 mg, Vitamine E 30,0 mg, Vitamine C 60,0 mg, Medicago sativa (Alfalfa), 200 mg 

Garantie 
Vitamust garandeert de kwaliteit van dit product. 

Detabaq bevat geen gist, maïs, tarwe, suiker of andere zoetstoffen, melkproducten, kunstmatige kleur- en smaakstoffen of conserveringsmiddelen 

(bron: Vitamust.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ken het produkt niet,maar aangezien het natuurlijk is lijkt het me een poging waard om te proberen!! Daarbij is het ook niet overdreven duur.

Hopelijk komen er hier reacties van tevreden gebruikers!!

----------

